# tax reform question



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

so I've heard through the grapevine that with this new tax reform bill that just passed congress that uber drivers cant claim mileage or any wear and tear on their tax returns anymore and have to pay taxes on all the money we make. is this true? if it is then we rideshare drivers are screwed. has anyone heard anything about this? I suck at explaining thing so here is uberman's video on it. thanks.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

That's how I understand it too. The standard deduction would be larger, but for me I would lose over $20,000 of deductions. Meaning I can't drive for Uber anymore and still earn positive income.

This could be the end of rideshare. Travis should have stayed on Trump's board.

I used to own a regular cab company too and the only way we stayed open as long as we did was because of the mileage deduction. All companies that provide or sell transportation will be hurt very badly if the deduction goes away, even hotels and rental car companies that run shuttle services.

I think the changes will go into effect Jan 1, but we won't get the full details until tax forms are released later in the year. Meaning we all might risk driving for free for the first part of the year until we figure it out. I have been half serious about finding another job anyway, I think its time to step up my search.

Or Uber could make us employees and pay their half of our FICA, that would go a long way towards helping us out of this situation.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Steve appleby said:


> so I've heard through the grapevine that with this new tax reform bill that just passed congress that uber drivers cant claim mileage or any wear and tear on their tax returns anymore and have to pay taxes on all the money we make. is this true? if it is then we rideshare drivers are screwed. has anyone heard anything about this? I suck at explaining thing so here is uberman's video on it. thanks.


He's listening to the wrong grapevine! Cuts in deductions concern itemized deductions and adjustments to income, not business deductions.



Hogg said:


> That's how I understand it too. The standard deduction would be larger, but for me I would lose over $20,000 of deductions. Meaning I can't drive for Uber anymore and still earn positive income.
> 
> This could be the end of rideshare. Travis should have stayed on Trump's board.
> 
> ...


How many cabs did your company have in the fleet?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> He's listening to the wrong grapevine! Cuts in deductions concern itemized deductions and adjustments to income, not business deductions.


Thank God that you chimed in. I almost lost it when I read the 1st two posts. I think that many rideshare drivers are unaware that they are actual business owners now.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

By no means perfect: http://taxplancalculator.com/


----------

